# A/c Probe - Gilligan



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, I think I found another little dirty trick Gilligan is up to. While reading the Carrier A/C manual, I noticed there was a "freeze thermistor" that is supposed to be inserted into the coil assy. of the unit when installation is complete.

Note photo:










Well, I remembered when I had the face off of the unit running a camera wire, that this probe was nicely wound around the cable assembly of the electrical box, just as it had come from Carrier. Never had been inserted into the coil when it was installed. Luckily, I have not been in high humidity to have coil freezing of the unit yet.

I am thinking the Q/C guy at Keystone is on crack lately.

Anyway, heads up to check your units.

C


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Mine was out, now its in. I didnt know what is was till someone here told me and I got out the book and of coarse they were right. Stuck it in the fins and thanked Gilligan.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds to me like we need to have this added to NDJollyMon's PDI document...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice catch!


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

battalionchief3 said:


> Mine was out, now its in. I didnt know what is was till someone here told me and I got out the book and of coarse they were right. Stuck it in the fins and thanked Gilligan.


Yup, that is exactly what mine looked like...

C


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

If I had to guess, they take person A, show him heres the hole and the wires, just put this gasket down, hook up these wires like so, do this and this....hey are you wathcing me? Now go do this, thighten this up and check this, ok ya got it, good, now get to work, lunch is at noon.


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

Why do I get blamed for everything?! Those thermistors were installed by my co-worker, Maynard G. Krebs.

Gilligan


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Sorry little buddy.....guess I should have asked.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Fixed



Gilligan said:


> Why do I get blamed for everything?! Those thermistors were weren't installed by my co-worker, Maynard G. Krebs.
> 
> Gilligan


----------



## scoobrtdoo (Aug 7, 2007)

Where exactly does this "plug" into the coils at? This may very well be the problem I'm having with my A/C as when I had mine open and looking at it, the silver tip fell down from somewhere. I just placed it back up over the lip near the coils and this is when my problems seemed to start.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Just reach up through the oval hole and go about 3 inches up the coil and towards the middle of it. Insert the probe into the fins (Yes, it will bend them and push them out of the way, That is fine).

After pushing it in about an inch, then point it downward about 45 degrees and insert it until the flange is against the fins. This will take some force, but not a lot.

You are done!

This probe detects ice on the coils, and stops the compressor until it melts.

C


----------



## Jack Hollister (Oct 16, 2008)

Can the probe be seen from inside the camper, or do you have to get up on top and remove the outer housing? I just picked up my 210 and have not used it yet with the AC and would like to see if mine is ok before I'm out camping.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Jack Hollister said:


> Can the probe be seen from inside the camper, or do you have to get up on top and remove the outer housing? I just picked up my 210 and have not used it yet with the AC and would like to see if mine is ok before I'm out camping.











This photo looks to have been taken from inside the camper with the white grill cover take off to revile the interior of the AC unit. If you look close at the picture, you can see where the rubber roof membrane was cut and wrapped around the cut in the wood roof (at lease that is what it looks like to me







).


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh my GOSH! This is exactly what happened to us. We (and Carrier) thought that we had blown a board in the AC! At last summers' TX Oubackers Rally, several of us talked about what the problem might be. Recently when our camper was in for repairs due to the deer strike, we had the tech look at the problem. When they told us what they did to fix it - my reaction was "no way!!! It has to be something more complicated!". AFter replacing boards and parts at Carriers' direction and fiddling for hours - sure enough - that was it. Wow.

-CC


----------

